# {نظام الــــcvt الجديد} صندوق التروس الأوتوماتيكي الجديد



## sesem_m (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نظام الــــCVT الجديد (منقول)

هل حدث و ركبت سيارة أوتوماتيك جديدة (مثل اللانسر أو السيفيك) واندهشت عندما لم تسمع صوت النقلات؟

هل تخيلت أنك مخطئ أو أن صوتها منخفض بحيث لم تسمعه؟
فلننس النقلات

هل لاحظت في نفس السيارة أن عداد (RPM) يزيد بثبات بعكس باقي السيارات التي يصعد العداد ويهبط مع كل نقلة؟

أو على الـRPM العالي يثبت المؤشر في حين أن سرعة السيارة في تزايد؟

إذا كنت قد مررت بأحد هذه المواقف ولم تجد التفسير لهذه الأشياء

فاقرأ هذا المقال حتى تجد التفسير

انه بكل بساطة الـCVT
Continuously Variable Transmission 

وهو صندوق التروس الأوتوماتيكي الجديد

والسبب في أنك لم تسمع صوت النقلات هو بكل بساطة أيضا أنه لا توجد نقلات أساسا .

هل تتساءل كيف تتغير التروس بدون نقلات؟؟؟
الجواب في كلمتين (لايوجد تروس).
إذا كيف تتغير نسبة السرعة أو عدد اللفات الخارجة من المحرك والذاهبة إلى العجلات؟

للرد على هذا السؤال يجب أن نشرح طريقة عمل الـ[COLOR="Red"]CVT

وهذا ما سنفعله الآن

في البداية يجب أن نتعرف على مكونات هذا النظام ووظيفة كل جزء

والكونات بسيطة جدا وقليلة جدا ، فبعكس صناديق التروس التقليدية والتي تحتوي على عشرات المكونات والأجزاء الـCVT يتكون من ثلاثة مكونات رئيسية ؛ وهي:

1- سير قوي V-Belt (مطاطي أومعدني).

2- بكرة متغيرة القطر (variable pulley) موصلة مع القدرة الداخلة.
3- بكرة متغيرة القطر (variable pulley) موصلة مع القدرة الخارجة.





ويحتوي أيضا على عدد من المعالجات (Microprocessors) والمجسات (sensors) والتي تعطينا الدقة في الحساب السرعة المطلوبة ، ولكن المكونات الأساسية هي ما ذكرناها مسبقا وهي (بكرتين وسير).

وقبل أن أبدأ بالشرح يجب أن تشاهد هذه الصورة المتحركة حتى تستطيع أن تتخيل طريقة العمل(حتى أنك من الممكن ألا تحتاج إلى شرحي بعد ذلك).





تعتبرالبكرة متغيرة القطر هي الأساس في فكرة عمل الـCVT ، كل بكرة تكون مكونة من مخروطين كل مخروط مائل بزاوية 20 درجة وكل منهما في لاصق للآخر كما شاهدنا، ويوضع السير في الفراغ مابين المخروطين - لذلك يفضل السير على شكل V أو (V-belt) في حالة السيور المطاطية - .

أمابالنسبة لطريقة العمل ؛ فالفكرة هي نفس فكرة صندوق التروس العادي:

عندما نريد تقليل السرعة القادمة من المحرك نضع ترس صغير على العمود المتصل بالمحرك وترس كبير على العمود المتصل بالعجل

_وفي الـ CVT:
_
عندما نريد تقليل السرعة القادمة من المحرك نصغر البكرة المتصلة بالمحرك ونكبر البكرة المتصلة بالعجل، وبالتالي نحصل على نسبة التقليل التي نحتاجها .

وفي حالة الحصول على سرعة مطابقة لسرعة المحرك أو سرعة أكبر نطبق نفس النظرية .

والبكرة المتصة بالمحرك تسمى البكرة القائدة (Drive pulley) وتكون متصلة بعمود الكرنك ، أما البكرة المتصلة بالعجل تسمى البكرةالمُقادة (Driven pulley) .





وبما أن البكر متغيرالقطر فإن لدينا عدد لانهائي من الأقطار وبالتالي عدد لانهائي من النسب التي نستخدمها للحصول على القدرة القصوى من المحرك دون أن نضر به. ولتغيير أقطار البكرات نستطيع استخدام نظام هيدروليكي أو نظام الطَّرد المركزي (centrifugal force ) أوالزنبرك ، ولكن أفضلهم هو النظام الهيدروليكي بالطبع لأنه يعطينا دقة كبيرة جدا.

المسافة من مركز البكرة حتى نقطة تلامس السير مع البكرة تسمى نصف قطر الخطوة.
وهذه المسافة تزيد بزيادة قطر البكرة وتقل عندما يقل قطر البكرة ، ونحصل على النسبة النهائية لصندوق التروس بقسمة نصف قطر الخطوة للبكرة القائدة على نصف قطر الخطوة للبكرة المُقادة.

ويأتي هنا دورالـ Controller أو وحدة التحكم لحساب النسبة المطلوبة من الصندوق التروس في كل لحظة تتحرك فيها السيارة ، وذلك لأن النسب في الـ CVT تتغير كل ثانية تقريبا.

طبعا أنت تتعجب الآن لماذا مازلنا نسميه "صندوق تروس" رغم عدم احتوائه على تروس مطلقا. هل نسينا أنه لايوجد به تروس أم أنها غلطة مطبعية؟

لا لم أنسَ بل هو فعلا يصنف كصندوق تروس ؛ لا تتعجب فالترس في الميكانيكا يشير إلى نسبة التغيير في السرعة إما بالتكبير أو التصغير ، والـCVT يعطينا هذه النسب بكفاءة تامة إذاً فهو صندوق تروس.


والان بعد أن تعرفنا إلى الـCVT وإلى طريقة عمله، يجب أن نذكر تاريخه :

بالتأكيد أثناء قراءتك لطريقة عمله تساءلت لماذا لم يخترعوه منذ زمن بالرغم من أن فكرته في غاية البساطة؟

لقد اخترعوه منذ زمن فعلا وأقدم مما تتصور ، ففكرة الـCVT ترجع إلى ليوناردو دافنشي عام 1490 . أي منذ أكثر من 500 عام.

ولكن لم ينتبه أحد لهذا الاختراع حتى عام 1886 عندما طوره عالم آخر وأخذ أول براءة اختراع عن الـCVT الحلقي ولكن لم يفكر أحدا باستخدامه على السيارات وقتها لأن صناعة السيارات كانت في بدايتها ، ثم في 1935 طوره أديل دودج وتم تسجيل براءة اختراع باسمه في الولايات المتحدة ولكن المعادن في ذلك الوقت كانت محدودة ولم يكن هناك سبائك مثل اليوم وبالتالي لعمل CVT يتحمل عزم محرك السيارة بهذه المعادن سيكون كبيرا جدا وثقيلا جدا ولذلك تم استخدامه في الأجهزة الكهربية والمعدات الصغيرة والتي لا تتطلب قوة كبيرة ، ثم في 1958 تم عمل أول CVT في سيارة وكان ذلك في هولندا ولكنه لم ينجح أيضا لأنه كان يعمل بسير مطاطي ومع الوقت يتغير حجم السير وبالتالي تكون النسب غير سليمة ، وفي عام 1989 أنتجت شركة سوبارو اليابانية أول سيارة تعمل بصندوق تروس CVT وهي Subaru Justy GL ولكن السوق لم يتقبلها جيدا وذلك لعدم قدرة المستهلك على الثقة في هذه التقنية . 




Subaru Justy
ومع التطور العلمي المستمراستطاع العلماء عمل سير معدني (****l Belt) وهو في نفس ليونة المطاط وبالتالي يستطيع تغيير نصف قطره مع البكرات وفي نفس الوقت فهو صلب جدا وبالتالي يتحمل مقدار العزم الكبير الذي يأتي من المحرك دون أن يتأثر ، وهو يتحمل عزم حتى 350Nm ومازال هناك تطوير حتى يستطيع تحمل أكثر من هذا الرقم .

وبذلك تم تحقيق المعادلة الصعبة والتي كانت العائق الوحيد في طريق نجاح الـCVT ، ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدأت الشركات في تطوير الـCVT واستخدامه في السيارات وخصوصا الشركات اليابانية وذلك لاهتمامهم بالتكنولوجيا وأيضا لصغر محركاتهم وبالتالي لاتخرج عزم كبير ، رغم أن شركة نيسان أضافت الـCVT مؤخرا إلى المورانو والتي تمتلك محرك سعته 3500CC وتعتبر هذه السيارة أكبر سيارة تعمل بتكنولوجيا الـCVT .

وهذا هو السير المعدني الذي تحدثناعنه:





وهو يتكون من عدة شرائط معدنية Steel Bands (من 9إلى 12) والتي تعطينا الليونة المطلوبة ،تحمل في منتصفها قطع معدنية صغيرة والتي تضمن صلابة السير . ورغم أنه مكون من المعدن إلا أن صوته عند التشغيل أقل من صوت السير المطاطي.




وهناك أنواع أخرى من الـ CVT :
1- الـ CVT الحلقي [ Torodial CVT ].
2- الـ CVT الهيدروليكي [ Hydrostatic CVTs ].

وكل الأنواع تعمل على نفس النظرية وهي التغيير المستمر لنسب التروس حتى نستطيع استغلال كل القدرة الخارجة من المحرك ونقلل من الفقد في الطاقة.

1_- الـ CVT الحلقي [ Torodial CVT ]_
يعمل بنفس أسلوب الـ CVT الذي تم شرحه مع تغيير البكرات بمخروطين والسير بعجلات كما بالصورة:





_1- الـ CVT الهيدروليكي [ Hydrostatic CVTs ]:_

أما النظام الهيدروليكي فيختلف تماما في طريقة عمله عن الأنظمة السابقة





فكما نرى في الصورة ، تأتي الحركة من المحرك وتدخل على المضخة لتحويلها إلى ضغط تدفع به السائل داخل الأنابيب ثم يدخل هذا السائل على موتور هيدروستاتيكي يحول هذا الضغط إلى حركة مرة أخرى وينقله إلى العجلات.

ويكون النظام الهيدروليكي دائما متصل ببمجموعة تروس كوكبية (planetary gear set) كالموجودة في صندوق التروس الأوتوماتيكي(القديم) ، وذلك لتكوين نظام هجين يسمى hydromechanical transmission أو كما يطلق عليه في السوق(هيدروماتيك).

وهذا النظام ينقل الحركة على ثلاثة أنماط :

الأول؛ ويكون في السرعات الصغيرة ،ويستخدم النظام الهيدروليكي فقط.

الثاني؛ ويكون في السرعات الكبيرة ،ويستخدم النظام الميكانيكي فقط.

الثالث؛ ويكون فيما بين هذين النمطين ، ويستخدم كلا النظامين في نفس الوقت.

ويعتبر هذا النظام أفضل نظام للمعدات التي تُستَخدم للخدمة الشاقة كالجرارات والمعدات الزراعية.

ونأتي الآن لمميزات الـCVT :

الخاصية - الميزة المستفادة من هذه الخاصية -

1- تسارع ثابت ودون نقلات من الوقوف حتى السرعة القصوى - مما يعطينا قيادة أنعم وأكثر راحة -

2- يعمل على اعطاءك كل القدرة الخارجة من المحرك بغض النظر عن السرعة التي تسير بها - مما يجعله موفر في استهلاك الوقود -

3- يعطي رد فعل أسرع وأحسن عند تغير ظروف القيادة (كصعود تل أو نزول منحدر أو التسارع المفاجئ) - يغنيك عن البحث عن النقلة المناسبة لكل ظرف تمر به (تسقيط النقلة) -

4- يقلل من القدرة المفقودة من المحرك - مما يعطي تسارع أفضل - 

5- تحكم افضل للمحرك - مما يقلل من الانبعاثات الصادرة من المحرك ويطيل في عمره -

6- نظريا ؛ السيارة التي تحتوي على CVT يزيد تسارعها بنسبة 25% عن نفس السيارة بصندوق تروس عادي.
وهذه صورة تقارن بين سيارة بها CVT ونفس السيارة بصندوق تروس عادي​





وبالطبع لا يوجد شيء في الدنيا بدون عيوب مهما زادت مميزاته ، ولكني أرى أن عيوبه لا تذكر بالمقارنة بالمميزات وأن العلماء سيجدون لها حلا عن قريب.

العيوب:

1- خوف المستهلك منها ، وذلك لبساطتها ولفشل النماذج الأولى في السوق مثل (Subaru Justy)

2- عدم قدرتها على تحمل العزم الكبير ، أقصى عزملها 350NM

3- حجمها أكبر من صناديق التروس التقليدية و وزنها أكبر .

وكما ذكرت فهذه العيوب من الممكن تفاديها ببساطة، كما فعلت شركة نيسان في انتاج الـ Murano بمحرك 3500CC ينتج 245Hp ويعمل على تكنولوجيا الـCVT ، وأيضا استخدام شركة أودي لهذه التكنولوجيا في سياراتها الـ A4 و A6، وان شاء الله تكون البداية لمستقبل هذه التكنولوجيا والتي ستجتاح الأسواف عماقريب.​​


----------



## محمد حسيين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة الشيقة 
في الحقيقة لم يكن لدي أي خلفية مسبقه وكنت بالفعل أستغرب دقة التقنية في سيارة الأودي 
والآن وقد عرفت سر هذه التقنية فإني أشكرك مرة اخرى للإثراء بالموضوع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع شيق اخى
 بارك الله فيك​


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## حسام محي الدين (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل ده ومن خلل قيادتى للمعدات الثقيلة كنت بعرف توقيت الغيرات مع ان المعدات الحديثة فرق التوقيت قل بكثير عن السابق واول مرة اقود فيها سيارة متسوبشى لحاظة نعومة ملحوة بين الغيارات وكده اعرفة السبب وللكن فى حالة ان يكون نقل الغيارة بالسير هل يكون الترنس ماشن فيه زيت وارجو توضحيح كيف يتم السرعة الخلفية وهل يكون نفس سرعة الامام وبرجاء لوعندك كتلوج منول وبرتس ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hatimhatim (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات الرائعة ولدى طلب فلى صديق يقود space wagon (mitsubishi 
ويعانى من مشكلة فى صندوق التروس الاوتماتيكى فعندما يسير بسرعة شديدة تنخفض السرعة تلقائيا
ددون يرفع قدمه من دواسة الوقود ولم يستطع الفنيون حل المشكلة وقام بشراء صندوق تروس جديد
ومازالت المشكلة قائمة فماهى الاحتمالات وهل لكهرباء السيارة علاقة بذلك ولك جزيل الشكر
ملحوظة: العربة موديل 2003


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزيل الشكر على المعلومة وقد كنت ابحث عن وسيلة لعمل نظام لهذا الغرض وان شاء الله سيكون اقوى تحملا حيث تكون القطع فقط اثنتين .


----------



## hooold (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم، عندي سؤال ماذا لو انقطع السير أثناء سير المركبه؟


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي وبارك الله فيك علي المعلومه الرائعه


----------



## i2003j (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الوافي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مارس 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## عبده ليفر (30 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## محمدالطائي (15 أبريل 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## crazylambada (19 أبريل 2010)

الله يفتح على حضرتك
بجد استفدت و شكرا جدا لحضرتك
و ياريت لو فيه شرح لفتيس DSg
لان حاولت افهمه معرفتش و شكرا


----------



## sailara (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله لك في علمك ونفع بك اخوانك و شكر الله لك


----------



## محمدالطائي (26 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاتب اليافعي (28 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك اخي على هذه الموضوع الممتاز والتفسير المفصل شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elgamel2210 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مشكووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سمير شربك (8 مايو 2010)

موضوع شيق ومفيد


----------



## s0os0o (19 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## khaled waleed (25 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة*

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة


----------



## sesem_m (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السوداني الاسد (9 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل وفقك الله


----------



## has2006 (9 يونيو 2010)

التقنية مستخدمة بكثرة في السيارات الهجينة Hybrid


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم،


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووررررررر علي الموضوع شكرآآآآآ


----------



## abo men (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الشرح 
الان كل أغلب السيارات الجديدة لموديل 2010 و 2011 فيها النظام هذا و ألحظ شركة نيسان نزلتها على الباترول و المكسيما واليتما والمورانو


----------



## بدر اللحياني (22 يوليو 2010)

_لك جزيل الشكر لقد استفت لك مني اجمل تحيه اخي_


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا 

وشكر الله لك 

موضوع قيم


----------



## ضياء الدييين (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيل
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bassamnh (13 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## سيف الله المسلوول (15 أغسطس 2010)

ياليت تجيب على هذا السؤال




hatimhatim قال:


> الف شكر على هذه المعلومات الرائعة ولدى طلب فلى صديق يقود space wagon (mitsubishi
> ويعانى من مشكلة فى صندوق التروس الاوتماتيكى فعندما يسير بسرعة شديدة تنخفض السرعة تلقائيا
> ددون يرفع قدمه من دواسة الوقود ولم يستطع الفنيون حل المشكلة وقام بشراء صندوق تروس جديد
> ومازالت المشكلة قائمة فماهى الاحتمالات وهل لكهرباء السيارة علاقة بذلك ولك جزيل الشكر
> ملحوظة: العربة موديل 2003


 


مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## halim07 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## abomahr (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ما شاء الله ممتازة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## نضال خليل (27 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر


----------



## ahmed malik (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز بجد وشيق.


----------



## helal150150 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
وابعد عنك كل شر

​


----------



## helal150150 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

والله جميل


----------



## المهدى1 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.naeem (3 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الشكر على الشرح التفصيلي للنظام و كما ذكرت آودي تعمل على هذه التقنية المميزة حيث أن صندوق التروس مكون من ما ذكر اعلاه و مصمم بوجود مخ الجير و السولونيود الذي يزيد من كفاءة الصندوق...
تقبل مروري


----------



## أبو سعد الخطيب (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مرتضى رحيم (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرآ جزيلا على المعلومات الرائعه واتمنى المزيد من هذه المعلومات 
******رمضان كريم على جميع المسلمين اعاده الله باليمن والبركه********


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جدا جميل وهذا الموضوع لم اسمع به من قبل
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## MUSTAFA Y (5 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااا شكرا لك :1:


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جميل جدا جدا


----------



## egole (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك ثواب ماعلمتنا


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم جميعا علي ردودكم ووفقكم الله دائما للخير كله


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم جميعا علي ردودكم ووفقكم الله دائما للخير كله


----------



## ahmed malik (11 أكتوبر 2010)

كلام ممتاز جداً هذه هى متعة الميكانيكا وفقك الله اخى الكريم .


----------



## en mohamed ibrahim (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده بس ممكن طلب وان شاء الله يكون بسيط عليك ممكن فديو توضيحى اكتر لان انا بحب صناديق التروس لان فيها افكار جامده


----------



## giya (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومه الرائعه والجميله


----------



## giya (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومه الرائعه والجميله


----------



## sesem_m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم علي ردودكم​


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

منكم نستفيد يا هندسة


----------



## aymanelkhalili (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا كثيرا وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## هيماالرفاعي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوأحسان (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


شكرا


----------



## البورتسوداني (16 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## egole (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله ممتازة


----------



## taha habash (25 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
 وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## en mohamed ibrahim (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بجد جزاك الله خير


----------



## ميادة (3 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا جزاك الله الجنه


----------



## حاتم عبدالحميد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جد الموضوع جميل والف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## khaled.33 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر علي المعلومات دي ربنا يزيدك علم و نوررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## يونس المصلاوي (17 يناير 2011)

شكراً لبداعك في الشرح وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اعبيدات (19 يناير 2011)

*:56:شكرا لك أخي وبارك الله فيك علي المعلومه الرائعه*​


----------



## ahmedawad39 (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا . أول مره اقراء عن الموضوع


----------



## الرماح (31 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً موضوع مهم وعلى فكرة عندي صديق لديه متسوبيشي لانسر وعند قيادتها بسرعة عالية يصير عنده حرارة بزيت صندوق التروس ال (ctv) وتظهر اشارة slow down هل من تفسير جزاك الله خير .


----------



## hithem86 (6 فبراير 2011)

اخي أنت أكثر من مبدع وشكرا على المعلومة ........


----------



## ايمن الحسنات (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا الشرح


----------



## mmee (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جيد جدأ
مبروووووووك


----------



## adnan hashim (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr-zaki (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## احمد العجلان (26 فبراير 2011)

بااارك الله فيك
وعساك على القوة


----------



## elfakam (8 مارس 2011)

_الله يبارك فيك_


----------



## assrar (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا الشرح


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (13 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية وربنا يدخلك الجنة انت ووالديك بس عندى سؤال رغم بساطة وسهولة هذا النظام لماذا يميلون الى الجير العادى فى الوطن العربى


----------



## manasekom (20 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## 1414a (3 يونيو 2011)

زادك الله علما ورشدا وهدى


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

و جزاكم الله بالمثل 

وبوركتم علي ردودكم ودعواتكم


----------



## black88star (29 يوليو 2011)

مشـــــــــــــكور جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (16 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة*


----------



## king555 (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز واعتقد ان نقطة الضعف هو الحزام الناقل يكون سريع الاستهلاك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 أغسطس 2011)

شرح راقي شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------



## سليم صبرة (24 أكتوبر 2011)

حزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحداد باسم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

لقد قمت مؤخرا بصيانة واحد من هذا النوع لسيارة دودج كالبيار ولكنه لم يعمل بشكل جيد لذا قمت بتبديله
وايظا لم يعمل الاخر واستفسرت عن السبب يقال انه اذا انتزع الكير يجب برمجته من جديد


----------



## الحداد باسم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ليس الحزام ولكنه هنالك وسادة من الالمنيوم هي ما تستهلك بسرعه


----------



## mohamedshehab (29 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات ممتازه جداً شكراً لك أخي الحبيب...............


----------



## 2030 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتاز ع الشرح
شكرا


----------



## saifmech (2 يناير 2012)

_شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المميز ولكن لدي تسال بسيط اني كنت املك سياره cvt ولكن كنت اشعر بالنقله الاولى فقط فحسب ماقرئته من الموضوع السابق يخالف ما كنت اشعر به في سيارتي فارجو تفسير هذه الحاله مع جزيل الشكر _


----------



## zain125 (5 يناير 2012)

الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sayed .khersto (7 يناير 2012)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## mohmed rshad (7 يناير 2012)

الف شكر لك يا اخى وللامام دوما


----------



## فراس الحبال (9 يناير 2012)

معلومة قيمة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليدنجم (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد منذر (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الهام وجزام الله كل خير


----------



## أمين بكري (14 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جداً
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## tarek495 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

merci bien


----------



## sesem_m (26 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sesem_m (10 أبريل 2013)

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​​


----------



## ahmedvay (26 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## aboomr sameer (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات العظيمة


----------



## محمدرفعت1 (8 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجوا افادتى هل يوجد فى المنتدى اى مواضيع عن ال p.t.o وهو محول الحركة من الفتيس الى اى اجهزة اخرى بالسيارات النقل خصيصا ز وذلك للاستفادة منة لتشغيل طلمبة شفط وطرد مثلا او تشغيل طلمبة هيدروليك او خلافة ارجووووا الافادة افادكم اللة وشكرا


----------

